# google chrome for mac/linux



## gene_mingo (May 23, 2009)

If any of you apple fans out there are interested in trying google chrome, then here is a link to the alpha version. This link includes the linux version as well. 

************Be warned this is an alpha version. It is being updated every couple of hours. Use at your own risk.*************


Index of /buildbot/snapshots

BTW, I posted this using chrome on my imac.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Curt (May 23, 2009)

I've been waiting for this. I'm using it on the church's PC.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 23, 2009)

Curt said:


> I've been waiting for this. I'm using it on the church's PC.



yep. I have been waiting as well. I was happy to find the alpha.

Any linux geeks out there? Just curious how well it works.


----------



## Edward (May 23, 2009)

Curt said:


> I've been waiting for this. I'm using it on the church's PC.



Google doesn't have a good history on privacy issues. Something to keep in mind when using Google apps.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2009)

gene_mingo said:


> Any linux geeks out there? Just curious how well it works.




Yep, that's me. I've been using it regularly on my netbook and have had good results. It's much faster than Firefox on the machine, including loading of pages and responsiveness. Everything that has been implemented works great. I wish they would put out rpm packages for my other Linux machines though. I don't feel like building from scratch. 

Chrome may just become my main browser when the final version is released.


----------

